# TO 30 Distributor



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

I' new here and need some help. Have TO30 for 20 years. Have been installing new points every time it wouldn't start or running bad which has become quite often. Got to the point I purchased new coil, plug wires, and replacement distributor. Once installed it ran good for at least an hour. I stopped it and restarted multiple times. Next morning started right up ran about 10 minutes then shut down and have not been able to restart and run since.
The replacement distributor came with 1 year warranty and has warranty void stickers if removed on cap, rotor and point dust cover. Tried to remove rotor and could not, it would not pull out as I wanted to see if points gap had changed etc.
Any ideas? 
I've decided to send distributor back and order another but, a little hesitant as all the sites show the same distributor at varying prices.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I wonder if you have a fuel issue? Where did you get that distributor? If you've removed the cap, seems that your warranty may already be void?!? How does the innards compare to the original?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If said warranty is worth anything at all, removing the cap won't affect it. ASSUMING you've concluded there is no spark? That's the reason you suspect the distributor? 

I agree that all too many aftermarket suppliers seem to offer the same product at different prices. That often makes it difficult to decide which one to go with. When there is one that's a great deal cheaper than the "rest of the pack", I eliminate that one first. The stock photos used can make it appear to be like all the rest, but sometimes it's a very inferior product.


----------



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I wonder if you have a fuel issue? Where did you get that distributor? If you've removed the cap, seems that your warranty may already be void?!? How does the innards compare to the original?


Can't tell if my first reply was sent or not.


----------



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> If said warranty is worth anything at all, removing the cap won't affect it. ASSUMING you've concluded there is no spark? That's the reason you suspect the distributor?
> 
> I agree that all too many aftermarket suppliers seem to offer the same product at different prices. That often makes it difficult to decide which one to go with. When there is one that's a great deal cheaper than the "rest of the pack", I eliminate that one first. The stock photos used can make it appear to be like all the rest, but sometimes it's a very inferior product.


Can't seem to see if I sent reply or not so here goes again
Spark is weak and seems intermittent.
I'll probably go to the local Massey Ferguson dealer and order there. 
I originally ordered on line as it was 1.5 times cheaper.

Thanks for your input


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Boodog said:


> Can't seem to see if I sent reply or not so here goes again
> Spark is weak and seems intermittent.
> I'll probably go to the local Massey Ferguson dealer and order there.
> I originally ordered on line as it was 1.5 times cheaper.
> ...


I found it odd that a supplier would void a warranty if you removed the distributor cap!?! As Fedup said, it wouldn't be much of a warranty. 
If you still have your old distributor, it may be a good idea to hear what a few of the members have to say before you buy another. Your timing could be out a little, or your coil may be getting bad, or even a low battery and or a bad cable connection somewhere. 
So, have a conversation and lets see if we can get you going.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The first thing I would suspect (with the original distributor) would be the condition of the shaft and bushing right under the cam lobes. If you have much movement side to side there, you can expect irregular action as the points open and close. At one point the gap will be too close, then too wide. Too close the points burn. That might help explain your short point life.


----------



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> If said warranty is worth anything at all, removing the cap won't affect it. ASSUMING you've concluded there is no spark? That's the reason you suspect the distributor?
> 
> I agree that all too many aftermarket suppliers seem to offer the same product at different prices. That often makes it difficult to decide which one to go with. When there is one that's a great deal cheaper than the "rest of the pack", I eliminate that one first. The stock photos used can make it appear to be like all the rest, but sometimes it's a very inferior product.





Boodog said:


> Can't tell if my first reply was sent or not.


[


Fedup said:


> If said warranty is worth anything at all, removing the cap won't affect it. ASSUMING you've concluded there is no spark? That's the reason you suspect the distributor?
> 
> I agree that all too many aftermarket suppliers seem to offer the same product at different prices. That often makes it difficult to decide which one to go with. When there is one that's a great deal cheaper than the "rest of the pack", I eliminate that one first. The stock photos used can make it appear to be like all the rest, but sometimes it's a very inferior product.


Can't tell if my first reply was sent or not.
[/QUOTE]


pogobill said:


> I found it odd that a supplier would void a warranty if you removed the distributor cap!?! As Fedup said, it wouldn't be much of a warranty.
> If you still have your old distributor, it may be a good idea to hear what a few of the members have to say before you buy another. Your timing could be out a little, or your coil may be getting bad, or even a low battery and or a bad cable connection somewhere.
> So, have a conversation and lets see if we can get you going.


Fortunately, the supplier has agreed to the return. I have installed new coil, plug wires, and coil wires within the past week. Also tried moving dist. slightly when cranking to get started after having set dist. to no. 1 tdc but still doesn't start.

Thanks to all who offer assistance, it is appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could you possibly be out 180 degrees on the distributor installation? Just a thought.


----------



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

Thanks will give that a look


----------



## beauregaardhooligan (Oct 14, 2017)

Maybe the drive gears are going?
Check the teeth on the original dist for uneven wear.


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

Boodog said:


> Thanks will give that a look


Using 12v or 6v? Is there a resistor for the ignition primary to positive side of coil? Didn't see it mentioned.


----------



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

howie2 said:


> Using 12v or 6v? Is there a resistor for the ignition primary to positive side of coil? Didn't see it mentioned.


It's still 6v and turns well. Using coil that does not require external resistor. Negative side of coil is wired to ignition switch - the positive side is wired to the distributor (points). Even tried reversing the wires and tractor acts the same.

To reply to Pogobill the gears on the end of the dist. look good.

Had a real tractor mechanic come out yesterday played with it and checked timing it, now has good spark going to the plugs. It ran pretty good last evening. This am started acting the same about 3 min. after starting.

Still trying - wish me luck
Thanks again


----------



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

Boodog said:


> It's still 6v and turns well. Using coil that does not require external resistor. Negative side of coil is wired to ignition switch - the positive side is wired to the distributor (points). Even tried reversing the wires and tractor acts the same.
> 
> To reply to Pogobill the gears on the end of the dist. look good.
> 
> ...


6v neg. ground? 6v coil? Your primary wiring is for neg grd. Reversed polarity on coil can cause poor performance and possible failure. Just a thought.


----------



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

howie2 said:


> 6v neg. ground? 6v coil? Your primary wiring is for neg grd. Reversed polarity on coil can cause poor performance and possible failure. Just a thought.


Tractor is 6v with positive ground and has 6v coil. 
Just to make sure the coil is wired correctly - The negative terminal side of the coil is wired to the ignition switch and the positive distributor terminal is wired to the distributor going to the points. If this should be reversed let me know.

Thanks


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Boodog said:


> Tractor is 6v with positive ground and has 6v coil.
> Just to make sure the coil is wired correctly - The negative terminal side of the coil is wired to the ignition switch and the positive distributor terminal is wired to the distributor going to the points. If this should be reversed let me know.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

Something could be slowing the flow of fuel from the tank. Could be rust,insect,horse hair anything! Make sure the sediment bowl assembly is clean from inside the tank through the bowl assembly. Another thing is the condensers they sell days are not very good. You can tune the engine and it may run great for awhile then it will run rough or it will not start at all. Makes you think its the carburetor. I think you may want to invest in a 6 volt electronic conversion but have a new bushing installed in your old distributor. Check the drive gear. It starts better with the electronic and no more setting and cleaning points. And no condenser. Their good but sometimes they have trouble and that is a different animal.


----------



## Boodog (3 mo ago)

JES2 said:


> Something could be slowing the flow of fuel from the tank. Could be rust,insect,horse hair anything! Make sure the sediment bowl assembly is clean from inside the tank through the bowl assembly. Another thing is the condensers they sell days are not very good. You can tune the engine and it may run great for awhile then it will run rough or it will not start at all. Makes you think its the carburetor. I think you may want to invest in a 6 volt electronic conversion but have a new bushing installed in your old distributor. Check the drive gear. It starts better with the electronic and no more setting and cleaning points. And no condenser. Their good but sometimes they have trouble and that is a different animal.


Thanks I'll look into it.

I appreciate all the information that has been sent. The tractor is finally running pretty good. 
Agian, thanks to everybody


----------

